# Abandoned Orphanage, Pamplemousses, Mauritius | Sep 2016



## TopAbandoned (Sep 13, 2016)

*Abandoned Orphanage, Pamplemousses | Sep 2016*

Built in 1864 and 1865 this orphanage, located near Pamplemousses in Mauritius, is now abandoned. The atmosphere inside the buildings is simultaneously depressing and curious. The Victorian architecture is grand yet absolutely impractical for this environment. Mercifully, the building has been spared the fireplaces and chimneys that define this style in colder climates. The basalt stonework is magnificent. 

Our YouTube video on it


Some photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 14, 2016)

Now that's different. It does have a strange ominous feeling to it when I'm looking at the pictures, quite ancient.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a great find. Not the kind of style of building I would expect to find somewhere like that. Any idea when it closed down?


----------



## Trinpaul (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice building, somewhat surprised that so much of it is still intact. There is nothing strange about the type of construction, you find a lot of it (or remnants of it) throughout the Caribbean for example.


----------

